# Huron River



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Any luck yet with early pushes of steelhead? I heard of a few kings that have been caught lower river. Any reports?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't imagine many if any Kings are in the Huron. If so, I'm not sure I'd call that fishable numbers. As for Steel, sort of the same story.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had much luck in the past for kings believe it or not. About 3 years ago I had a morning were I pulled a limit of kings up to 18lbs in and hour and a half down past the Telegraph bridge. Some old timers told me in the 60s 70s and early 80s there use to be a nice push of fish due to the plants they did in the Det River back in the day and your stray fish from the central and eastern basin of Lake Erie. About 8 years ago I had some great seasons for kings in the huron for about 3 years.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

The Huron used to get stocked with Salmon, but no longer does.
Every fall there are a few seen/caught at Huroc park, and a few farther downstream. I broke an 8wt on one two years ago (at the boat launch), when a big king slammed the streamer I was stripping - as I cleared line, a loop whipped up around the fighting butt, and my rod shattered just above the handle.


----------



## Captain_Dave (Sep 21, 2007)

I was once told the only Kings that are caught nowadays in Ohio are the ones that got mixed in with the Steelhead smolts during stocking.

Very few Kings, if any at all. We get a nice run of Steelhead and hear of a king maybe once a year. 
You'll probably have a better chance of catchin the elusive Blue Pike:evil:

TC,
CD


----------



## Captain_Dave (Sep 21, 2007)

happyhooker2 said:


> Any luck yet with early pushes of steelhead? I heard of a few kings that have been caught lower river. Any reports?


Not sure on the Huron, but heard the steelhead are starting to roll on some of the other Erie Tribs.

Need a cold Rain.

TC,CD


----------



## Medic Hunter (Sep 21, 2007)

To fish the huron..I have heard flat rock area has a good access spot. Any ideas where this might be? I am unfamiliar to fishing down there
Thanks
:lol:


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

Medic Hunter said:


> To fish the huron..I have heard flat rock area has a good access spot. Any ideas where this might be? I am unfamiliar to fishing down there
> Thanks
> :lol:


It's pretty much right off Telegraph Rd. in downtown Flat Rock. There's a park there...cant miss it.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Turn West at the Dairy Queen. Can't miss it.


----------

